
Ask HN: How are you keeping your sanity during quarentine? - estebandalelr
I&#x27;m going nuts. Can&#x27;t work, can&#x27;t enjoy netflix, I look forward to walking my dog but when the time comes I do not enjoy it. Recommendations?
======
verdverm
Going deep on [https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) and
[https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

Picking up my guitar again.

Avoiding TV or anything video. I need to do more reading like a3n said, books,
not news or with a screen. I'm actually doing more writing than reading,
aiming for 2 hours / day. Words that is, code is what I do all the time.

Learn and make new things.

------
a3n
Read. Books.

I recommend Stand on Zanzibar, which I am currently rereading.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_on_Zanzibar](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_on_Zanzibar)

------
petra
What about video chatting with people ?

